# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid & Non-Lucid Games > Lucid Challenges >  >  Most LD's In 24hours

## azoller1

OK the challenge is to get the most ld's in 24 hours THAT YOU CAN REMEMBER! And you can use any technique you want just say what one you chose so here is an example

And you can only use 1 technique per attempt for every 24 hours, so DILD in one 24 hours and then maybe DEILD in a different 24 hour period time and then compare and see which one gives you more success


LD's=0
Induction Type=DEILD

Now go have some fun!

----------


## Sensei

My 24 hours starts now. Can we only use one technique?

----------


## azoller1

yeah actually you can only use one technique per try and see which one gives you the most

----------


## Sensei

I see, then I withdraw. I cannot use 1 technique. I use whichever one is right for the circumstance. So when I go to sleep I MILD, if I wake up from a DILD I always try DEILD. If I am up in the middle of the night after moving then I SSILD. Sorry.  :tongue2:  

I would recommend you stay with one tech longer than 24 hours though. 2 weeks is normally  minimal and a month is prime.

----------


## azoller1

Yeah I'm still sticking with Deild for a little bit

----------


## azoller1

So has anyone counted how much they have gotten?

----------


## azoller1

Well I got 1, its a good start

----------

